# swedish lawn game



## cosmo40 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am NOT experienced with woodworking but really want to make this game called Kubb (see link). they run about $50 to $100 and are sold out on most sites I've looked at, so i thought it would be a fun project to make a set. the game consists of throwing 1 1/2 inch dowels at wooden cubes, so most sets are made of "hardwood". pine would be cheap and easy to find but I don't think that would last.

1. what type of hardwood would be good for this?
2. can i find a 4x4x8 of hardwood? and dowels?
3. would it cost more than just buying a set?
4. can you buy wood like this at home depot?

I would really appreciate any suggestions from anyone.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubb#Game_pieces


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

If you don't care too much what it looks like, you can get pressure treated wood that will hold up pretty well (looks like crap though) or you could try for good-sized fence post material. I don't think you'll find any 4"x4" of any hardwood at any of the big box stores.

Oh, and I think the pressure treated stuff is nominal 4"x4" which means it is really only 3.5" x 3.5".

An easier solution that might work for you would be to get thinner stock and screw pieces together to get the thickness you want.

Ah ... I see from the link that you don't need 4"x4". The king is 3.5"x3.5" and the others are all under 3"x3" so pressure treated would work --- probably better than messing w/ screws.


----------



## owlelope (Jan 29, 2009)

I made one by gluing thinner boards together to get the thickness I needed and then painted them. I had some old oak shovel handles that I used for the dowels. This seemed to work. I made another set using pine 4 by 4. You could turn down a piece of hardwood for your dowels.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Hhhmmm*

This is similar to Bochi Ball.
Only played with a pool cue type ball.


----------



## cosmo40 (Jul 6, 2010)

would rubberwood be a good choice? where could i buy that?


----------



## owlelope (Jan 29, 2009)

*Swedish lawn game*

The August 210 Woodworkers Journal has an article on how to make a kubb game along with the rules.


----------



## Shadoglare (Jun 26, 2010)

You know, I think I may have to try this out - thanks for bringing it up


----------

